# Cioè



## simonaj

"Cioè" in english does one translate with "that is"?
"That is I think he's very friendly". Is this sentence correct? And is "that is"  commonly used?
grazie.


----------



## You little ripper!

_That is_ is the general translation for _cioè._ It's very common. The sentence before would help to make certain that it fits best here.


----------



## simonaj

Sorry , charles costante, I didn't know the meaning of your last sentence: what do you want to say? And is "I didn't know" ,in my sentence,correct?
grazie di nuovo.


----------



## You little ripper!

simonaj said:
			
		

> Sorry , charles costante, I don't know the meaning of your last sentence: what do you want to say? And is "I didn't know" ,in my sentence,correct?
> grazie di nuovo.


Un po' di contesto aiuterebbe. Ci puoi dare la frase prima di quella?


----------



## simonaj

"I don't think is a bad guy, that is I think ................


----------



## You little ripper!

simonaj said:
			
		

> "I don't think he's a bad guy, that is I think ................


Va bene così.


----------



## cadylayne

Cosa significa _cioé_?

Grazie in anticipo, 

Cadylayne


----------



## Max.89

-That is
-Namely

Example:

Quell'uomo e' il fratello di mia zia,*cioè/vale a dire *mio padre.

That man is the brother of my aunt,that's/namely my father.


----------



## cadylayne

Grazie mille


----------



## Sierra

You might also find this thread useful - the use of "cioé" as a common filler during conversations, somewhat equivalent to the English use of "like" or "y'know".


http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=191050


----------



## Auno

And it is also used to say: "in other words..."

That woman is my mother's sister, cioé, my aunt.


----------



## Caeli

Another form is "that is to say...". I remember this because of the English abbreviation "i.e.", which means "that is". The letters "i" and "e" are part of "cioe". Just my wierd way of remembering!


----------



## skywatcher

Caeli said:
			
		

> Another form is "that is to say...". I remember this because of the English abbreviation "i.e.", which means "that is". The letters "i" and "e" are part of "cioe". Just my wierd way of remembering!



i.e. = id est
that in Latin means exactly "that/this is" 
By the way, "cioè" is simply ciò (questo) + è. I know it's trivial, but maybe for the non-italians it's not that evident.

Ciao


----------



## Auno

Not trivial at all.

A great deal of understanding comes from this sort of thing.

Eccelente, grazie.


----------



## usa_scott

_Cioè_ is also commonly used as a one-word question in a given conversation where the respondent is uncertain of the meaning of what has just been said or where additional clarification is desired.


----------



## Moogey

I wouldn't normally correct this, but there was a recent thread about the type of accent for words. For this word, note that it's è not é (I forgot how they're called).

-M


----------



## usa_scott

Moogey said:
			
		

> I wouldn't normally correct this, but there was a recent thread about the type of accent for words. For this word, note that it's è not é (I forgot how they're called).
> 
> -M



accento acuto and accento grave


----------



## shamblesuk

Pensavo che _cio _volesse dire _that, _piuttosto che _this (questo)?_



			
				skywatcher said:
			
		

> i.e. = id est
> that in Latin means exactly "that/this is"
> *By the way, "cioè" is simply ciò (questo) + è*. I know it's trivial, but maybe for the non-italians it's not that evident.
> 
> Ciao


----------



## brian

shamblesuk said:
			
		

> Pensavo che _cio _volesse dire _that, _piuttosto che _this (questo)?_


Anch'io, ma ora penso che _ciò_ da solo significhi "this" mentre nelle frasi significhi "this" o "that," dipendendo dal contesto...

_ciò = this
cioè = that is
ciò che = this/that which
con ciò = with this
nonostante ciò = despite this
ecc._

Che ne pensate?


Brian


----------



## pomello

Ci sono anche usi di "ciò" che voi tradurreste con "it". Suonano un po' letterari e non credo che li sentirete mai pronunciare da un italiano, comunque, a titolo di curiosità, eccone un esempio: "Non fare ciò!"


----------



## skywatcher

brian8733 said:
			
		

> Anch'io, ma ora penso che _ciò_ da solo significhi "this" mentre nelle frasi significhi "this" o "that," dipendendo dal contesto...
> 
> _ciò = this
> cioè = that is
> ciò che = this/that which
> con ciò = with this
> nonostante ciò = despite this
> ecc._
> 
> Che ne pensate?
> 
> Brian


Ottimo! Sono d'accordo.
Un po' di esempi... sono sempre utili (almeno per me è così)._
Non volevo credere a ciò (quel) che sentivo.
Detto ciò (questo), ritengo che possiamo concludere la riunione.

_Anche un cenno ad un'altra parola composta: 
perciò = per questo, dunque, quindi...
_Non mi va di vederlo, perciò non verrò con voi.

_Ciao


----------



## Alxmrphi

In the section on relative pronouns in my book, it mentions "che/cui/quale" etc, but I found out that cioè means "that is", does this mean it can work like a relative pronoun

La ragazza cioè canta, è triste

or something like that?


----------



## Jana337

Alex_Murphy said:


> In the section on relative pronouns in my book, it mentions "che/cui/quale" etc, but I found out that cioè means "that is", does this mean it can work like a relative pronoun
> 
> La ragazza cioè canta, è triste
> 
> or something like that?


No. You said: The girl, that is she is singing, is sad.

Jana


----------



## lsp

Alex, try to think of _that is_ more in the _for example_ family (_i.e_., if you will). I hope that helps.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Oh like....

We will go to the beach, that is if it doesn't rain of course

?


----------



## lsp

Much better, now write it in Italian.


----------



## Nicholas the Italian

Alex_Murphy said:


> We will go to the beach, that is if it doesn't rain of course


"Andremo in spiaggia, cioè, se non piove, ovviamente"
Somewhat colloquial, but not wrong.

"My aunt, that is, my mother's sister..." => "Mia zia, cioè la sorella di mia madre..."
"2+2 equals 2x2, that is 4" => "2+2 è ugale a 2x2, cioè 4"
Meglio.


----------



## lsp

I just did a little searching, and you, there are scads of examples and definitions that will help you. I'm reminded that I often use it as a question when I want further clarification, like asking "Meaning?"

A: Ti faccio uno sconto.
B: Cioè?
C: Paghi solo un terzo del prezzo originale, va bene?


----------



## Nicholas the Italian

Chiariamo: "cioè" introduce una spiegazione a ciò che precede. Si può sostituire (e nella scrittura formale è meglio farlo) con "ossia", "vale a dire", "ovvero"...
"Quando piove, cioè cade acqua dal cielo..."
"Una molecola di H2O, cioè acqua..."

"Andremo in spiaggia, cioè, se non piove, ovviamente" non è sbagliato ma è improprio, perché non introduce una "spiegazione", però in effetti introduce un chiarimento:
"Pensavo di andare al cinema... cioè, se a te va bene!"
Nel colloquiale è ok, a patto di non mettere "cioè" dappertutto.
A volte i giovani parlano dicendo cose tipo:
"Ho fatto i compiti, cioè, li ho fatti quasi tutti, solo che li ho dimenticati a casa, cioè, non è colpa mia, è che mi sono svegliato presto, cioè, non prestissimo, alle 7.30, ma, cioè, mi dispiace, cioè, non succederà più, cioè..."
Capita lo stesso con "insomma" e "diciamo".


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ah, so it's like, providing an explanation as well as asking for one.....

I think the "mia zia, cioè la sorella di mia madre" and lsp's example made it click.

So it's also sort of... "What's that?" but in a "And that is what?" thing.
Ok


----------

